# Haunted farm video 2008



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

A video i made for a haunted house i work at.


----------



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

*Haunted farm video*

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Nh6I-zgyM[/nomedia]

Video i made for a haunted house i work at.


----------



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

there was music but youtube deleted it...


----------



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the help, im new to this forum =]


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

uhhh oh double post, MODERATORS clean up on isle Haunt Photos and Videos! haha Great video, looks like fun!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool ! Are you sure they weren't conducting a blood drive along with that haunted house ?


----------



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

not sure =P, thanks for the post =]


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Scary looking place. Not like any farm I've ever been to. I guess I'd better stay out of Ohio.lol


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

great looking enjoyed it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool

i wish we had some property to do a haunt on it would be awesome


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice job!

Too bad the music was removed. I like the way you animated your photos. Very slick!

Again... nice job!


----------



## Chainsaw (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys, after 2009 season i will film some of the cornmaze i work in, ill probably set it on a tripod somewhere while me and some other people with chainsaws scare it up a bit =]. and ill get some vids of the hayride and barn


----------

